# planning a camping trip to bear lake any hot spots



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Any ideas? I haven't had much luck finding bream or bass from the banks


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Do you know how to get to the north side? there is an obscure road that goes down to the lake,I've camped there many times and done good for catfish at night,and bream during the day.It has been awhile since I was there last,it might be grown up with weeds now.


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

The fishing dock to the left of the launch. Fallen pine tree to the right about 6-10 feet off the dock, picture the tree running into the water. You should feel it with a worm on the bottom. Also, to the left stand in the corner of the pier. Cast 45 degrees to the left. Christmas trees on bottom. If your not getting hung up your not in it. Fish very slow. By no means a pro on that lake but I do know those structures are there.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

Some thieves helped themselves to a friend o mines rod n reels n tackle that was left in the boat overnight out there while camping last weekend. He wasn't the only victim either. 

Watch em....


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Man that sucks... damn thieves everwhere


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Coco Solo said:


> Some thieves helped themselves to a friend o mines rod n reels n tackle that was left in the boat overnight out there while camping last weekend. He wasn't the only victim either.
> 
> Watch em....


That sucks,there was a thread somewhere here awhile back where some guy camping had alot of his stuff stolen but he got the guys on a trail cam and I think he got his stuff back.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Go to Hurricane instead. Much better fishing and the camping facilities are great.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

GatorBane said:


> Go to Hurricane instead. Much better fishing and the camping facilities are great.


No can do  my kids love bear lake. Been to hurricane they didn't like it as much. We tent camp and we have a SPOT. One night out there last fall you could hear the owls talking to each other all night


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I love bear lake, I put my hammock about 3 feet from the water. This was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

What side of the lake was that? South east


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You got it. Right next to the hiking trailhead


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

That's my spot don't let me catch u there again ill flip u out ur hammock. Lets get up and u can show me where the fish r


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> That's my spot don't let me catch u there again ill flip u out ur hammock. Lets get up and u can show me where the fish r



:laughing: That's good stuff. Be careful, I've been known to go from :sleeping: to :2guns: in a matter of seconds...


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Lol. On second thought


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

After dark ease along the dam and throw a big 10in. dark colored worm parallel to the bank. Also try zoom horny toad frog for some topwater action.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't know if you drink a beer every now and again but if you do hit me up and I'll drink one with you one night. Always enjoy meeting members. I live a few minutes down the road.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Don't know if you drink a beer every now and again but if you do hit me up and I'll drink one with you one night. Always enjoy meeting members. I live a few minutes down the road.


Sounds good.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

10-4. Why not camp at Bear and fish at Hurricane? Much better fishing.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Was thinking about that


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

man i love going to those lakes to camp or fish or just chill and drink beer. i aint ever caught much at any of them though. always fished from the bank but now that i got a boat ill have to try that.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be there this weekend with my kids also sat - Sunday I ll be in a red Nissan Titan gonna let the kids fish also


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

snakeawave said:


> I'll be there this weekend with my kids also sat - Sunday I ll be in a red Nissan Titan gonna let the kids fish also


Sounds good man, hopefully the weather holds off. Got a few jobs to do maybe well see y'all out there. We usually go every other weekend


----------

